# I was going to buy this van....



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

....... but decided against it when my American friends started to call me *Trailer Trash* :roll:


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Smart move. Who wants to be slumming it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't blame you hesitating TDG.
It looks very fishy to me as thats not the inside of the van.  

Ray.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Volkner*

Hi TDG,

This is the clip of the Volkner on Top Gear.

Volkner Mobil

I see on their website they now do one with a slide-out.

Website

Cheers,
Alan


----------

